# يعطيكم العافيه لو تفيدوني بمعلومات عن rov



## kw.navy.eng (25 مارس 2009)

يعطيكم العافيه لو تفيدوني بمعلومات عن ROV وصور 

او تقرير سكون شاكر لكم ان شاء الله rov هو عباره عن جهاز بحري استكشافي


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مارس 2009)

Remotely operated underwater vehicle

Remotely operated underwater vehicles (ROVs) is the common accepted name for tethered underwater robots in the offshore industry. ROVs are unoccupied, highly maneuverable and operated by a person aboard a vessel. They are linked to the ship by a tether (sometimes referred to as an umbilical cable), a group of cables that carry electrical power, video and data signals back and forth between the operator and the vehicle. High power applications will often use hydraulics in addition to electrical cabling. Most ROVs are equipped with at least a video camera and lights. Additional equipment is commonly added to expand the vehicle’s capabilities. These may include sonars, magnetometers, a still camera, a manipulator or cutting arm, water samplers, and instruments that measure water clarity, light penetration and temperature.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remotely_operated_underwater_vehicle


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مارس 2009)

Welcome to the site of the ROV Committee of the Marine Technology Society. For members and non-members alike, this site features ROVs, the industry, current events and information for students. 

http://www.rov.org/


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 مارس 2009)

مشروع تصميمى له وممكن يفيدك
http://www.uwm.edu/~zagorski/ROV2.pdf


الموضوع دا برضه شكله مهم بس انا ما قرتهوش كويس ولو فادك يبقى كويس وان شاء الله هيكون فى احسن

http://sun-valley.stanford.edu/papers/RifeR:2002.pdf


----------

